# My Canine Family



## Rie (Nov 2, 2007)

I thought I would share photos of my canine family

Charm 









Opal









Sir Benjamin Barkalot


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

they are so cute! are they chinese crested? the other one is lovely too!


----------



## Rie (Nov 2, 2007)

bullyb said:


> they are so cute! are they chinese crested? the other one is lovely too!


Yep  the girls are hairless Chinese Cresteds and Ben is a Shih Tzu

Rie
X


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

very nice dogs you got !


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Hiya Rie regconise you from ruffdogs (on there im storminstaffs)

lovely doggies


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

they are just so sweet bless them


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

wow they are different, very nice, charm should be wearing Diamonds


----------

